# Update on Orion.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Got a couple of new pictures of him before my camera died on me so I thought I'd post them for you guys. :wink:


















And he has such a crush on Heidi. :roll:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww, I really love him.   He is such a cutie! I hope when I have my does bred they turn out just like him. :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

He is just adorable Crissa!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

WOW is he cute. I love his coloring. 

_*Suellen*_


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

So cute. I love the spots.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

What a handsome man!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! For my first kid I'm really happy. :greengrin: Nice and healthy. And the coloring is just the icing on the cake. :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

He is just beautiful. I just love the ears.


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Very Nice Kid!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They are just stunning. Love the colors and spots too!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

He is just BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a really nice looking baby


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! :greengrin: When I took him to the vet some of the women working there were saying "That's one POLKADOTTED goat!" I thought that was too funny.


----------

